# Meat thermometer



## states4 (Jun 9, 2010)

I dont have one. What is a good and easy to use one? I always went buy the temp on the grill. Now i realize in order to get good meat i have to make sure i get the inside of the meat cooked properly.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 9, 2010)

I use the Taylor brand.. just bought about 6 of them several years ago and they all still work. Lots of folks like the Mavericks ET-73 I think it is.

Here is a link to a whole slew of them for you to look at:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/products/category/digital-probe


----------



## daddytwotimes (Jun 9, 2010)

My Target store had the Taylor Stainless Steel finish for $23 but they mis-marked them at $15.79.  I will use it for the first time tonight when I smoke my pork loin.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 9, 2010)

daddytwotimes said:


> My Target store had the Taylor Stainless Steel finish for $23 but they mis-marked them at $15.79.  I will use it for the first time tonight when I smoke my pork loin.


Amazon has them for $14.95 + shipping. I just ordered one for my SIS.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 9, 2010)

I have several kinds from a Maverick to a Pyrex model and a Taylor model and a wally world special and they all work pretty darn good and are all within maybe 1-2 degrees of each other too. Now the most important thing is testing them to make sure they are all right on the correct temp. Now you do that by getting some ice and water in a pot and stick the thermo-meter in the bowl not touching anything but the water and ice it should read 32°. Then wait in few minutes and do it again but with some boiling water and don't let the proobe touch the metal of the pot and it should read 212° and then they will be calibrated. Now if your thermommeter is off by a few degrees I wouldn't worry to much for your meat won't be changed by only a couple of degrees. But 10° could very well be a big difference. So give it a try.


----------



## ttosmoker (Jun 11, 2010)

I have had several meat thermometers, including the brands suggested above.  From what I have experienced, you get good ones or you get bad ones.  The bad ones are often easy to identify -- one measured raw chicken at 200* just after it was placed on the grill, several others just said "Hi" or "Lo" after a few uses.  But even the good ones seem delicate and break if the wrong part touches the grill or if it is cleaned in the wrong way or...  Read the reviews on Amazon.  People seem to love 'em or hate 'em.

I personally have been 100% satisfied, though, by Thermoworks products.  I am not affiliated with them.  Every thermometer I've bought comes with a certificate of calibration and accuracy.  I have the superfast Thermapen.  It is truly instant.  I also have two smokehouse penetration probes with the stainless steel overbraid that is good to 482*.  A stainless armor one is good to 662*.  Frankly, I've found the probes to be just as fast as the Thermapen, but maybe I'm just a bit slow.  These things measure the same temp within a fraction of a degree from (at least) 70* inside my house to 300* inside my smoker.  Comparing meat measurements is a bit more difficult since the temp varies quite a bit at different locations, but at comparable locations the temp is never more than 5* different.  

These things are a bit pricey at about $100 per thermometer, but they really work!  And they don't break if you happen to look at them wrong.


----------



## meateater (Jun 13, 2010)

Whatever brand you choose, have multiples. I have 3 analog dial therms and 2 remote digital therms now. I like to spot check the digitals with the analog here and there.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 13, 2010)

meateater said:


> Whatever brand you choose, have multiples. I have 3 analog dial therms and 2 remote digital therms now. I like to spot check the digitals with the analog here and there.


You can't beat a backup in a pinch.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jun 30, 2010)

Don't forget a few extra batteries. There's been more than one time I've gone out only to find my thermo was blank. It really sucks when you loose your timer and you want to know how long you have been in and out of foil.. Sometimes I make notes on my chargriller with some chalk just in case..


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 30, 2010)

I have two Maverik Redi-Chek remote's that I use for meat temps, and a backup quick read dial therm. The remote's on the Redi-Chek's are nice in that I can just put them near me and still keep an eye on meat temps.


----------



## venture (Jun 30, 2010)

I second the thoughts on backups and extra batteries.  Most therms I have tried work pretty well.

My personal opinion is that the boiling water test is most important, as that is the end of the spectrum at which you will measure meat temps.  Most therms do OK at both ends.  When doing the boiling water test, be sure the water is at a full, rolling boil.  There are different stages of a boil and they occur at different temps.  Also, the 212 rule applies at sea level and must be adjusted for altitude. If you are interested there is more info here:

http://whatscookingamerica.net/boilpoint.htm


----------



## chillicothe (Nov 20, 2010)

defiantly have multiple thermometers ready at all times


----------



## smokeon (Dec 16, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> I have several kinds from a Maverick to a Pyrex model and a Taylor model and a wally world special and they all work pretty darn good and are all within maybe 1-2 degrees of each other too. Now the most important thing is testing them to make sure they are all right on the correct temp. Now you do that by getting some ice and water in a pot and stick the thermo-meter in the bowl not touching anything but the water and ice it should read 32°. Then wait in few minutes and do it again but with some boiling water and don't let the proobe touch the metal of the pot and it should read 212° and then they will be calibrated. Now if your thermommeter is off by a few degrees I wouldn't worry to much for your meat won't be changed by only a couple of degrees. But 10° could very well be a big difference. So give it a try.


Good advice.  However, the only really reliable number is in the ice bath.  The boiling point of water will vary from day to day and from location to location depending on elevation, and barametric pressure.  You could double check with the boiling water, just don't get too concerned if it's off from 212 by a few degrees.

Also regarding the ice bath.  Crushed ice works best.  Ice cubes in a glass of water don't seem to cool the water as efficiently.


----------



## coacher72 (Dec 16, 2010)

I personnaly like the Maverik-ET 73 temp. probes. I also like having back ups and plan to buy the new Maverik ET 732 soon.


----------



## sqwib (Dec 16, 2010)

TulsaJeff said:


> I use the Taylor brand.. just bought about 6 of them several years ago and they all still work. Lots of folks like the Mavericks ET-73 I think it is.
> 
> Here is a link to a whole slew of them for you to look at:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/products/category/digital-probe


Ditto, I just added 6 to my older 3.

I have gotten them as cheap as $9.00 a piece.

One note on the Taylors Probes they do not recommended using them over 390° I fried 5 probes when testing my Frankensmoker.

you can buy new probes at $5.00 a piece but the wires are significantly shorter.


----------



## shooterrick (Dec 19, 2010)

I have 2 ET 73s and a Maverick Protemp insta read digital similar to the thermopens.  All work great and the 73s have been in service more than 2 years with no probs same probes.  I will probably buy the new Maverick 732 soon but not sure yet


----------



## jaketruck (Jan 15, 2012)

I purchased the maverick et-7 today. I hope it was a good choice. I like that I can monitor two items at the same time. Mavericks site listed the msrp at 79.99 I got it for $35 free shipping. Is this an okay purchase? I also ordered a taylor made pocket thermometer, thought I'd give it a try. $17


----------



## johnn9 (Jan 28, 2012)

one thing to watch out for is getting water on the braided cable it will short out the cable and you'll be paing 12-20 bucks for a new probe. some one recomended  putting wire shrink wrap over the braided cable but if you do be carful how you apply the heat to shrink it I would use a bic lighter not a propane torch. just a suggestion.


----------

